# لحل مشكلة أعطال المحرك..تعرف أولا على سبب العطل



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

كثير منا ما يعانون من أعطال محركات السيارات والتي غالبا لا نعرف سببا لها لعدم إلمامنا بميكانيكية المحرك، ولذلك إليك عزيزي القارئ عدة أسباب لعطل المحرك والتي قد تساعدك في حل مشكلة هذا العطل.

أولا: في حال عدم عمل المحرك بشكل طبيعي مع وجود تقطيع في السرعات المختلفة، يكون عائدا للأسباب التالية:

1- وجود خلل في نظام الوقود، أو أن فلتر البنزين قديم.

2- ضغط الوقود منخفض.

3- فتحات شمعات الاحتراق غير معيرة.

4-وجود خلل في الدائرة الكهربائية.

5- وجود تهريب من أسلاك شمعات الاحتراق.

6- وجود عطل في نظام Emission الخاص بتقليل نسبة التلوث الصادرة من المحرك.

7- انخفاض ضغط "البساتم" أثناء شوط العمل.

8- ضعف نظام الاشتعال بشكل عام أو وجود خلل به.

ثانيا: في حال كان المحرك يقطع فقط عند الضغط على دواسة البنزين فأسبابه التالية:

1- اتساخ شمعات الاحتراق.

2- نظام الحقن لا يعمل بشكل جيد.

3- وجود تهريب في الثلاجة.

4- اتساخ فلتر البنزين وانسداده

ثالثا: أما في حال وجود صوت فرقعة صادرة من المحرك، فانها تكون بسبب:

1- عدم عمل نظام الاشتعال بشكل جيد.

2- وجود تلف بنظام الحقن.

3- وجود تهريب هواء في نظام "الفاكيوم".


----------



## I love life (8 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه عالمعلومات المفيده


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس محمود ولكن عندى سوال بسيط بماذا ابدا فى فحص المحرك عند وجود خلل بة اقصد هل هناك ترتيب معين لاجراء عملية الفحص وشكرا


----------



## مهندس صلاح النجار (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## عباس ميكانيك (12 أبريل 2009)

مرحبا 
شكرا لهذة المعلومة وارجو ان تقبلني كصديق 
ارجو ان تساعدني في موضوع كتبتة بعنوان سخان كهربائي ولم استطيع الحصول على جواب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 أبريل 2009)

عباس ميكانيك قال:


> مرحبا
> شكرا لهذة المعلومة وارجو ان تقبلني كصديق
> ارجو ان تساعدني في موضوع كتبتة بعنوان سخان كهربائي ولم استطيع الحصول على جواب



ارجو توضيح الموضوععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## احمد مختار عبده (13 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا لك يا مهندس /محمود ديزل


----------



## زيد جبار (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المجهود وفقكم الله ..........شكرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
و ننتظر المزيد*​


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (4 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## zxzx (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل و دائما بانتظار المزيد


----------



## zxzx (13 يناير 2011)

اخانا الفاضل لو تزودنا بكتاب شامل يتناول حلول لمشاكل الاعطال الميكانيكية و ايضا لحلول مشاكل انظمة الهيدروليك للجرافات و المعدات الثقيلة باللغة العربية و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## السناري1981 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك علي الايضاح


----------

